# Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen



## petr.f (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beobachte, dass zwei von meinen Goldfischen schwarze Flecken bekommen.
Über die Suchfunktion habe ich einen Beitrag von 2006 hierzu gefunden, indem es heißt, dass Goldfische sich umfärben können. 

Gibt´s denn mittlerweile neu Erkenntnisse?

Seither habe ich aber immer nur gehört, dass Junge schwarz sein können und dann farbig werden, nie anders herum. 
Die Flecken werden auch langsam immer größer.

Ist das ganz natürlich, oder sind die Tiere krank?

Ansonsten kann ich nichts feststellen: schwimmen und fressen schnell!!

Zur Info: sie sind als kleine letztes Jahr in den Teich gekommen (orange, mit weißen Flecken, wohlgemerkt), sie haben den ersten, harten Winter gut überstanden und sind seither richtig gut gewachsen (ca. 15 cm lang inkl. Schwanzflosse).

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


Gruß
petr.f


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen*

Hallo,
Goldfische können auch nur mal so, genau wie Koi (Shimi), schwarze Flecken bekommen.

Mach doch mal ein Foto und dann schauen wir mal was es sein könnte


----------



## petr.f (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen*

Hallo Uwe,

Deine Antwort beruhigt mich ein wenig. Vielen Dank dafür.

Mit Fotos ist im Moment nix, da die Fischis nach meiner letzten Fangaktion (um die Flecken mal näher anzusehen... habe aber leider verpasst hierbei Fotos zu machen) etwas verängstigt sind und sich trotz Futter nicht im meiner Nähe aufhalten wollen.


Hoffe weiterhin, dass es harmlos ist.


Gruß
petr.f


----------



## Redlisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen*

Hiho,

also schwarze Flecken hatten meine noch nicht (ausser als sie sich von schwarz auf orange gefärbt hatten), aber ich habe 2 welche von orange ganz auf weiss gegangen sind.
Einer hat weisse Flossen bekommen, sieht auch sehr schön aus.

Scheint also normal zu sein das sie sich auch nach 2 Jahren noch umfärben können.

Axel


----------



## Inken (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen*

Hallo!

Unser Sarasa begann im letzten Sommer auch, sich leicht umzufärben. Die bislang weiße Schwanzflosse wurde gelblich und er bekam schwarze Schwanzspitzen.
Mit viel Fantasie kann man es hier erkennen, leider ist die Schwanzflosse nicht komplett zu sehen, aber eine kleine schwarze Ecke sieht man:

 

Mein GöGa meinte auch: der hat was! Aber ich halte es eher für eine Laune der Natur!

Wenn das Wetter besser wird, versuche ich ihn noch einmal abzulichten. Aber der Kerl ist so scheu...

@ Axel: Deine weißen Jungs sehen wirklich klasse aus! :shock


----------



## petr.f (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Flecken bei Goldfischen*

Hallo, 

es ist mir doch noch gelungen ein paar Fotos zu schießen. Auf dem ersten Bild seiht man beim vorderen Fisch die schwarzen Flecken am „Hals“ und ganz leicht an der Rücken- und Schwanzflosse. Beim 2. Bild die selben Flecken auf der anderen Seite und beim 3. die gesamte Schwarzfärbung als Kranz (ist immer der selbe Fisch auch wenn er einmal orange und dann wieder rot aussieht).

Hilft das?


Gruß
petr.f


----------

